
Firefox 49.0 Released - arunc
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/49.0/releasenotes/
======
hoosteeno
This release includes compatibility features that'll make many -webkit- CSS
prefixes work in Firefox. More info:
[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/09/firefox-49-fixes-sites-
des...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/09/firefox-49-fixes-sites-designed-
with-webkit-in-mind-and-more/)

